# Belem and Cascais



## Capt Lightning (Mar 22, 2019)

The Presidential palace (The Pink house ??)



Inside the the Power station museum.  This is an absolutely fascinating museum of early electricity generation in the Lisbon area.  Most of the machinery is in place with excellent descriptions and explanations.  The building also houses an 'art' gallery and a robotics display.


Part of St.Jerome's monastary.


More pics to come --- unless you're bored.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2019)

Bring them on! These are beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2019)

Great photos Capt, thanks for sharing them with us!


----------

